# generadores de contenido como prescriptores de juegos



## Almighty Egg

Hello,
I'm having trouble with the word "prescriptor". 
I have already read the 3 existing threads on this word, see them here:

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=97523
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1003569
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=284316

This is from a text on the toy industry:

Los generadores de contenido como _*prescriptores*_ de juegos, juguetes, temáticas, estéticas y valores. 
Un grupo reducido decide, desarrolla e inculca valores, comportamientos y estéticas a las nuevas generaciones de todo el mundo. 
La globalización de la TV ha favorecido durante años que se vean mismos  programas y se pidan los mismos juguetes en todos los países.

The idea is clear, I'm just not sure what the best word for  "prescriptores" is in this context. I have seen it used as "influencer"  or "advisor", but here it seems to mean something a bit stronger.

Dictators?
Prescribers? (Google translate's recommendation!)
Preceptors?
Controllers?
Leaders?
Advisors?
Directors?
Rulers?
Overseers?
Commanders?
Managers?
Sovereigns?

Or something else?

Any opinions and advice greatly appreciated, thanks!


----------



## chileno

I would use "prescribers"


----------



## EliTrans

I need the same word translated in a very similar contexts and I don't think "prescribers" nor any of the other threads have found the answer! Help please!
(Almighty Egg, great name, and how did you end up translating this?)

THANKS!


----------



## Almighty Egg

Hello EliTrans!

In other contexts I have used "influencers", as children "influence" purchases. (son prescriptores de la compra).
In this instance I ended up going with prescribers.
It's marketing speak and they make up words (and uses for words) all the time!

It seems to be in common use in that sphere. See this Google search:
https://www.google.com/search?q=pre...biw=1440&bih=744&num=10&lr=&ft=i&cr=&safe=off

If you have doubts, the best thing to do is post your sentence.

I've just realised I never thanked chileno. 
Thanks chileno!

Cheers.


----------



## chileno

Almighty Egg said:


> Hello EliTrans!
> 
> In other contexts I have used "influencers", as children "influence" purchases. (son prescriptores de la compra).
> In this instance I ended up going with prescribers.
> It's marketing speak and they make up words (and uses for words) all the time!
> 
> It seems to be in common use in that sphere. See this Google search:
> https://www.google.com/search?q=prescriber+trend+marketing+-doctor+-medicine+-drug&hl=en&client=firefox-a&hs=wBq&rls=org.mozilla%3Aen-US%3Aofficial&biw=1440&bih=744&num=10&lr=&ft=i&cr=&safe=off
> 
> If you have doubts, the best thing to do is post your sentence.
> 
> I've just realised I never thanked chileno.
> Thanks chileno!
> 
> Cheers.



You're very welcome, although it wasn't necessary, we are here to learn and help.


----------



## EliTrans

Hi there and thanks for your responses! I guess after doing some searches with the word "prescriber" I can see that it could be just the marketing lingo that sounds strange to me (funny, since I used to work in marketing! I guess I'm not very trendy though

The actual sentence is: "La estrategia es que el usuario viva una experiencia memorable y se convierta en *prescriptor *de la marca."
My translation: The strategy is for users to have a memorable experience and become *prescribers *of the brand.

Still sounds odd to me just because I wouldn't say it in everyday speak, but it makes sense.
Cheers and thanks again!
Eli


----------



## Almighty Egg

EliTrans said:


> I can see that it could be just the marketing lingo that sounds strange to me ... just because I wouldn't say it in everyday speak, but it makes sense.



Yes, I think the same thing happened to me, which explained my initial reluctance to use it. However, from now on, in a marketing/consumer/branding context, I'll stick with prescriber. For the sake of clarity, and for anyone else reading this thread, it seems to mean someone who advocates and recommends a product, and who has a certain amount of influence over their peers, for example.

All the best.


----------



## EliTrans

Well put, I totally agree.
Cheers!


----------



## Almighty Egg

Hello foreros.
It seems I was wrong with prescribers, and right before when I used "influencers".
It seems "prescribers" is synonymous with "physician" i.e. doctors who prescribe drugs.

See this Wikipedia article on Influencer marketing.

The best definition I've found in Spanish is:

"Prescriptores son aquellas personas, personalidades y /o entidades  capaces de influir en un determinado público con sus opiniones,  valoraciones y/o decisiones de compra. Entre otros podemos hablar de los  medios (generalistas y especializados), pero también de las personas  famosas, o cualquier otra profesión en la que se otorgue poder y  autoridad a quien habla: los médicos, los entrenadores, los profesores,  los farmacéuticos y un largo etc."

(from: metodomarketing.com)

Hope this helps anyone else who finds themselves struggling with this jargon.

Cheers!


----------



## chileno

Hello Almighty:

Well, we wouldn't like to be told what to buy. After all, they are just influencing us...


----------



## Snoop Puss

Often in cases like this, you're much better off using a verb. It sounds a bit more English somehow. Here you might say something like "starts to recommend the brand to others".


----------



## chileno

At which point the prescriptors/influencers become suggesters or even worse.... seducers.


----------



## Almighty Egg

Hello all. 
The word has popped up again, and I'm following up old and new leads.

I have since found "consumer motivator" and "opinion leader".

I also found this:

"Los prescriptores son personas que, por su conocimiento del producto,  pueden influir en la compra de un bien determinado. Son expertos en una  materia y ahí radica buena parte de su poder de convicción. Del mismo  modo que un médico prescribe medicamentos, Pau Gasol es un perfecto  prescriptor de ropa deportiva y Fernando Alonso una voz muy autorizada  para recomendar un coche."     

"Los líderes de opinión son  personas que gracias a su reconocimiento social pueden incidir  fuertemente en la opinión del consumidor y por tanto, en su toma de  decisiones frente a un determinado producto. Matías Prats, Jesús  Vázquez, Messi... son líderes de opinión."
(from http://jauhow.blogspot.com.es/2008/11/el-prescriptor-el-lder-de-opinin-y-el.html)

But I'm not sure of its accuracy.

Cheers.


----------



## chileno

All that part of a PC POV. 

A todo esto en esta última definición yo diría que un prescriptor es una figura/entidad etc sugerente que por su conocimiento interno de lo que esa figura representa sugiere e influencia al público.

O algo por allí.


----------



## benvine

"Prescriptor" in Spanish marketing is a supporter of a brand who influences others in the brand's favour.
"Prescriber" is incorrect because it refers to a physician who writes prescriptions.

The most appropriate translation would be "Influencer" since it is the equivalent term used in marketing in English

"Opinion leader" as suggested by Almighty Egg is also a very good solution.

Hope this helps


----------



## zalix

A bit late but I found "brand advocate" for " prescriptor de marca" in a marketing context.


----------

